# my kits



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

these are my kits will take more pics and post


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

tiny babies


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww there lovely, mum looks happy.:001_tt1:


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

thanks she has been great so far at one point i thought she had abandoned one ofthe kits found it away from her so put it back and it hasn't happened again thank god.

will post more pics in a day or to can't waitfor them to be running all over the place and i love the noises as well have me in stitches for hours just listening to them

do you think they are small kits or can't you really tell from the pics i just hope they are healthy mother and father aren't big ferrets


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

If mum and dad are small kits should be too, our hob is massive, 3 times the size of our Jill and as soft as muck.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are sweeties.


----------



## confusedone (Apr 9, 2010)

And this is where the fun starts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

hi all i have had terrible trouble with star my jill.
Went to get kids from schooland did some shopping came back to find her rigid and growning relaxing and tightingh up phoned the vets they said to take her straight down:confused1:.
they took her straight of me without saying anything went in the back for what seemed a life time . came out after 20mins of stress and worry to find that her calcium levels had fallen dangerously low it is supposted to be between 2.2-.2.5 i think when i got her to the vests hers was at 0.03 vet put her on a drip that was what was taken so long:scared:.
I was deverstated to think that this had happened when i wasn't there plus i was giving her kitten milk and fresh meat like rabbit and chicken (raw) so i didn't understand how this had happened.
the vet said with her being a small ferret and having 10 kits everything she was eating was going in to milk for the kits so we have had to hand rear the kits as if they feed on her the same would happen but this time then vet said it WILL kill her


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Bet that was scary! 

you can grind up egg shells (raw) and add the powder to her food (extra calcium)


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

yeah i was doing that but had only just started to do it as i never knew ya could vet said to keep doing it she has started to eat a little bit but had nothing toeat for a couple of days just drinking the kitten milk so that also had me worried plus she hardly moved will let you know how she gets on 

the kits are doing well they are taking milk from syringe the vet said to try them with kitten food as they can have little bits as they are 3 weeks 3 days :thumbup:


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

You could also try cheap mince. 

Hope Star picks up soon and the kits don't give you to much trouble


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

add some bone meal to her diet. It must of been so scary for you. The bone meal should help her just sprinkle allittle bit on food each day.


----------

